# More Edinburgh Beer - Don't expect anyone this time either..



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Saint and I are out of the raz again next Friday the 9th.

Tubbs, McGus, Brett, Soltice et al fancy a pint?

John

Tiles bar, St Andrews Square 6pm.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

erm

Looks like I am there already


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Too many date clashes here 

Got a wedding on that day...boo-hoo

Sure the usual suspects will be in attendance tho' 

Jackie x


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi Guys!!

Guess what?

I think i can make it 

for a quick pint!!!!

Im flying back from London that day and will arrive in edinburgh airport at about 6:30ish.

If someone could send me a PM with their mobile number then i'll give you a buzz when i get in to edinburgh on friday.

Regards,

Pete


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Tubbs said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> ...


Pete you have PM - sorry for the delay responding but wanted to wait till nearer the time so I could bump the post legitimatly!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

/bump


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

ooch - steady big man!



:wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> ooch - steady big man!
> 
> 
> 
> :wink:


Somebody call?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > ooch - steady big man!
> ...


 :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:

:wink: :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

BreTT said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > ooch - steady big man!
> ...


Yes we did - you coming?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > jacTT225 said:
> ...


Na, she's in bed asleep.


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

I got your number thanks!!!

I'll give you a buzz on friday when im on my way.

Pete


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

BreTT said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


And Fiona?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > jacTT225 said:
> ...


She's in bed too! :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


If she's in bed - and you are here - who's she in bed with???


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > jacTT225 said:
> ...


At that point, the other man in her life, hence me being on here! :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Shame - so down to more important business - u making an appearance tonight?


----------



## mcgus (Jun 10, 2003)

yikes, just seen this John, sorry. Can't do tonight. heading up to Perth straight after work unfortunately  . Have fun though :mrgreen:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

mcgus said:


> yikes, just seen this John, sorry. Can't do tonight. heading up to Perth straight after work unfortunately  . Have fun though :mrgreen:


Next time Angus - hope you are well!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

BreTT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


Not even a year yet and he is obviously able to out perform his Dad in the bedroom dept already! :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Steady on sunshine....


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Blimey - 4 of us! Well 3 and a half :wink:

Thanks for the company guys! Good to meet you Pete! Thanks for the DVDs [cough] J and Brett thanks for erm, well, erm, well, making us all look so large! :wink:

'till next time.....................

JC


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> Blimey - 4 of us! Well 3 and a half :wink:
> 
> Thanks for the company guys! Good to meet you Pete! Thanks for the DVDs [cough] J and Brett thanks for erm, well, erm, well, making us all look so large! :wink:
> 
> ...


Up yours, ugly 8)


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Good to meet you guys, are you all feelin ruff today?

looking forward to seeing you all again on the 25th!!!!


----------

